# Taiwan bee color genetic chart



## bettaforu

For those of you who haven't seen this chart, its good to have it for reference
helps to understand how some colors come about.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

great post!! do you have the same for the neocardina? may be a foolish question but i was told it doesnt hurt to ask lol


----------



## alstare2000

Nice chart and crazy variety... usually see pictures of only few kinds posted here some must be extremely expensive. 
Maybe one day I'll venture into this deep waters of sensitive shrimp so quick question is the tiger bee crystal both caridina family ? is the crystal red/black best one to start off ?
Cheers


----------



## bettaforu

OK here's a few other charts I found.
These will give you some insight to what you can get from crosses.

http://shrimpkeepersforum.com/forum...humb.jpg.6ca8b08ca2dcbedc2a7b19f652f6b449.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/rAN7KPy.jpg

http://shrimpkeepersforum.com/forum/uploads/monthly_05_2015/post-25-0-37971600-1432533060_thumb.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4b/aa/91/4baa91d2f719247da740f3ab239907ca.jpg

http://s23.postimg.org/hq5dk6wzv/Neochart8_01.jpg


----------

